# problems with 2.6.16

## mikegpitt

I'm trying to update my system with the 2.6.16-r3 gentoo-sources.  I'm using the same config as the 2.6.12 kernel that is the current default on my system.  I ran a make oldconfig, and also genkernel to compile and install the sources (as I usually do).

On boot I receive some udev errors (that aren't logged anywhere).  Also I can't get to the console.  The display switches to xdm, but it won't come up because I need to recompile the nvidia drivers (which is usual), but I can't switch to the console with ctrl+alt+fn1, 2, 3...

Any ideas what's going on?

----------

## davidgurvich

The format for .config has changed substantially.  You will need to manually configure the kernel.

----------

## mikegpitt

 *davidgurvich wrote:*   

> The format for .config has changed substantially.  You will need to manually configure the kernel.

 Shouldn't a make oldconfig handle this?  Maybe I'll try configuring again from scratch.

----------

## syg00

Had you converted to udev (from devfs) prior to the upgrade  ???. devfs disappeared as of 2.6.13, and you jumped over the point at which it was no longer supported.

See the udev guide in the gentoo doco site.

Personally I wouldn't think the config should be such an issue - netfilter at 2.6.16 was a bear, but the oldconfig should have handled that.

----------

## mikegpitt

I starting using udev with the 2.6.12 kernel.  My grub entry is as so, if this helps:

```
title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.16-gentoo-r3

root(hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.16-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda3 nodevfs udev devfs=nomount video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@60

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.16-gentoo-r3
```

I'm not as concerned with the udev errors as I am with not being able to switch to the virtural terminal... unless the problems are related.

----------

## dsd

boot into 2.6.12, ensure /usr/src/linux points at your 2.6.16 kernel sources, then recompile nvidia-kernel. it will build against 2.6.16 and install a module in the correct 2.6.16 location.

----------

## davidgurvich

For the virtual terminal replace xkeyboard-config with xkbdata.

----------

## mikegpitt

I got rid of the udev messages by downgrading to udev-0.79.  I'm not sure why the latest stable gives errors.  I thought this may have been why I coudln't get to the console, but apparently it didn't matter.

 *dsd wrote:*   

> boot into 2.6.12, ensure /usr/src/linux points at your 2.6.16 kernel sources, then recompile nvidia-kernel. it will build against 2.6.16 and install a module in the correct 2.6.16 location.

 

I tried this, but I think the ebuild does a `uname -a` instead of following /usr/src/linux, so the driver is still compiled for the 2.6.12 kernel.

 *Quote:*   

> For the virtual terminal replace xkeyboard-config with xkbdata.

 

I'm not sure what you mean.  Both these packages are ~x86 masked on my system.  I was under the impression that the ctrl+alt+f1 was part of linux, not a package.

----------

## davidgurvich

Linux is just the kernel.  As with most variants of unix you have the kernel, shell, and applications.   Which kernel shell and applications is system dependant.

----------

## mikegpitt

I take back my earlier posted `uname -a` comment.  It was compling the nvidia drivers for the proper kernel, but still no dice.  It seems to hang when trying to start X, which eventually fails.

I think I may just stick with 2.6.12 for a while longer.  Maybe one of the 2.6.16 releases will fix my problems.

----------

## Lucio

Hi all,

I've a similar problem with Kernel 2.6.16.gentoo-r3 and nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5.

At build time i get this message: 

* Updating module dependencies for 2.6.16-gentoo-r3 ...

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol remap_page_range

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol pci_find_class                                                               

With a [ok] status.

But at run time, this warning becomes a fatal error preventing X to start, i guess.

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

I've checked just now with the 2.6.16.gentoo-r5 and I've got the same result.

Lucio

----------

## Chewwit

I am also getting an error with udev after upgrading it. I had this with my previous 2.6.15 kernel too. I haven't tried downgrading.

Furthermore after upgrading my kernel to 2.6.16-r3 I have two minor, but annoying bugs.

I now get multiple instances (ie 10-20 in groups of 5 or more) of the message

```
Recaching dependency info (mtimes differ.....)
```

on boot up and shut down. In addition my console cursor is displaced into my Login banner. Although text appears upon the path line the cursor continues within the logon banner defacing it with each stroke on the lines above. I use a vesa frame buffer and switching console, then back again fixes this.

Any ideas of how to cure these or should I report them as further bugs?

----------

## troymc

 *mikegpitt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> It seems to hang when trying to start X, which eventually fails.
> 
> 

 

Put an "s" or "1" at the end of your kernel command line to boot only to single-user mode - this will keep xdm from attempting to start. Then you can log into your system running the new kernel and start debugging - check dmesg output for errors.

Check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file after one of these failed xdm starts and see if there are any applicable messages.

Remember that the kernel nvidia drivers conflict with Nvidias' drivers - Did they get built into your new kernel?

troymc

----------

## davidgurvich

If you've previously installed the nvidia drivers, it means you have nvidia-installer on your system.  You might try nvidia-installer --update to get the latest drivers from nvidia directly.  I've actually done it on two x86 systems and had no problems.  I don't know how it would work with other architectures.

----------

## martinrandau

 *Lucio wrote:*   

> Hi all,
> 
> I've a similar problem with Kernel 2.6.16.gentoo-r3 and nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5.
> 
> At build time i get this message: 
> ...

 

I'm having the exact same problem.

----------

## rlittle

I had possibly the same problems (can get to the gdm login screen, but after logging in the destop hangs, fails to be able to switch between terminals (alt+F1 etc) after my screen powers off (power saver I assume)) after running an "emerge world". I downgraded glibc and udev with no effect. (by the way, this is on a Toshiba dual-core centrino laptop)

I found that I could login to my desktop (gnome) if I logged in as root. After that (after removing xdm from my startup sequence!!!) I renamed all my non-root $HOME/.gnome related directories  and poof! I could login as myself again . Nvidia was never the problem for me (I'm running 1.0.8178-r3).  (Note: I had problems with logging off from the desktop so I re-emerged (upgraded) gnome-panel and gnome itself. Once again, problems went away)

I still have the problem with my virtual terminal screens. My next step (when I have time) is to try reverting to my old kernel.

Hope that helps someone. I was pulling my hair out for a while.   :Smile: 

----------

## Lucio

Hi,

I've compiled the last source linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r6 and got the same behavior.

Looking at the messages durind the boot i've also the "Recaching dependency info (mtimes differ.....)" with 

my current version working fine.

 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 

udevinfo, version 087

nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5

Lucio

----------

## plizzba

I was having problems loading the nvidia module after upgrading from kernel 2.6.11 to 2.6.16-r6. I would get warnings about symbols "remap_page_range" and "pci_find_class" when emerging nvidia-kernel. Then modules built refused to load.

I upgraded to the latest unstable nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx packages and it solved that problem.

Unfortunately, the computer having this problem was running mythtv, and now I'm getting thin blinking horizontal lines of garbage when I try to watch my recordings. I guess theres a reason why the packages are marked unstable. Well, there's about 7 or 8 versions of the nvidia drivers to try between 1.0.6629-r5 (which didn't work for me) and 1.0.8756 (which has this new problem).

-Pat

----------

## mbgaski

I'm having the same issue.  Upgraded from 2.6.14 to 2.6.16, and now my virtual consoles don't work.  

I was able to make the udev messages go away by deleting the static nodes /dev/ttyS0, /dev/ttyS1, /dev/ttyS2, and /dev/ttyS3.  udev was complaining that it couldn't overwrite them, so after deleting them they are created each time by udev and it doesn't bark.  The problem with the virtual consoles persists though.

It's definately seperate than the Nvidia issue though, as I'm running a Radeon 9000 Pro in this machine.

I've also had the annoying "mtimes differ" problem start up as well, though it's a bit lower on my list of concerns vs. the virtual consoles.

----------

## ikrabbe

I solved the problem with nvidia and udev drivers, by simply reemerging udev and switching to the beta drivers of nvidia by setting ~x86 for the nvidia-kernel package.

But this strange mtimes thing annoys me to.  I also have some other strange effects here since running the latest portage update.  kde/3.4/bin vanished of my path since last update.

----------

## Paapaa

 *ikrabbe wrote:*   

> But this strange mtimes thing annoys me to. 

 

This should get rid of it:

```
emerge --oneshot baselayout 
```

I used "--oneshot" because there is no need to add baselayout to world if it is not there already.

----------

## martinrandau

Updating to the latest nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel solved it for me too.

----------

## mikegpitt

Unfortunatly the discussion has drifted to many various problems.  If you install a new kernel you deffinitly need to re-install nvidia drivers.  My particular problem is that when I boot the new kernel after it starts xdm (and fails because I need to re-emerge nvidia-kernel) I can never get back to the console.

I'm not sure if this is a framebuffer problem, but I doubt it because I have no problems with the boot, only after xdm.  I think the system does switch to the virtual consoles, but I can't see them because it sends my LCD flatpanel out of range.  WHy it screws up the video is a mystery.  I tried things with 2.6.16-r6 also but I get the same thing.

Unfortunatly I haven't had too much time to mess around with it, so I'm still on the 2.6.12 sources.  (What I really need to do is eliminate xdm from the default runlevel, and then see if it still does wierd things.)

As another note I need to use a wierd version of nvidia-kernel, because both the stable and unstable release don't work with my Nvidia card (a RIVA TNT2) unfortunatly (and haven't for about a year).

BTW - continue to discuss other problems freely, I jsut wanted to reiterate my particular problem, and how it is different than some of the other problems.

----------

## GungHo

Hi all,

using gentoo-sources 2.6.15-gentoo-r1and nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5 works, but using gentoo-sources 2.6.16-gentoo-r3 and nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5 does not work on my box, even with deactivated framebuffers (which has worked activated with 2.6.15-gentoo-r1). In the moment I'm compiling the newest stable  gentoo-sources 2.6.16-gentoo-r6, and give it another try with the nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5   :Confused: 

I hope that this combination works   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## infjms00

That combination worked for me perfectly! (with kernel 2.6.16-r6).

But now I switched to the last nvidia-kernel & glx version.

----------

## GungHo

Hi infjms00,

maybe you found the solution. My test, the old nvidia-kernel and the new linux-kernel does not work, exactly the same problem as before.

In another thread I read about an API change (I think in the kernel), then the old (but stable) nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5 will never work with >~sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.16. Fuck   :Evil or Very Mad: 

I'll do another test with the newest stable kernel and the newest (but in the moment unstable) nvidia-kernel-1.0.8756

----------

## infjms00

Well, I had kernel 2.6.26-r3, and latest testing nvidia-kernel, but performance was not good, so I downgraded to the latest stable ones, the 1.0.6629-r5, and i got it working perfectly. 

I just unmerged the latest drivers, rebooted, emerged the new ones, and it was all done.

Din't experienced any strange issue.

----------

## jpnag

 *dsd wrote:*   

> boot into 2.6.12, ensure /usr/src/linux points at your 2.6.16 kernel sources, then recompile nvidia-kernel. it will build against 2.6.16 and install a module in the correct 2.6.16 location.

  It doesn't work, at least for me. Actually I think my problem is different since I cannot compile the nvidia-kernel package...and I used to. I'm not sure if I can compile it agaisnt the 2.6.15 sources since I have unistalled those however against 2.6.16-r6 I can't...any clues r welcome!

Thx in advance!

----------

## chuan

I just tried the newest kernel (2.6.12-r6), and got the same problem with nvidia kernel.

2 warnings for remap_page_range and pci_find_class, and fail to load the module.

After unmasking and installing the newest nvidia-kernel, all went smoothly but nothing show on screen except some colors.

But I still can login and do things from guessing.

Taking a look at Xorg.0.log, I find nvidia can't find correct mode for my screen size (1024x768).

And idea for the problem?

----------

## rlittle

Mikegpitt, back to your (non-nvidia) problem. I'm at the point where I can get into X, but if screen goes into power-saver mode while I'm on a VT, I can't get it back. I can, however, get back into X (Alt + Ctrl + F7).

If your still stuck, the only think I can suggest is to boot from CD, mount whatever partition you need to, and rename all GUI related hidden directories in "root"s home dir. Then boot normally and try and get into your GUI as root. Once you have that, you can remove xdm from your start up and you should have no trouble booting to a command line. At least that would be a start.

If that doesn't work, then boot from CD, and rename /etc/init.d/xdm. Hell, maybe just do that to start. At least it's fast.

I just down-graded my kernel to 2.15.7-r7 and my VTs are still dying whenever my screen shuts down. I can't figure our what change did this to my system. Time to start the dreaded emerge -e world.....    :Shocked: 

----------

## monkeyshark

I just emerged 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 kernel now that it is stable, and I'm getting the same error as everyone else.

```
WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r7/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol remap_page_range

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r7/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol pci_find_class

With a [ok] status.
```

... and then X doesn't start...

```
(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0): *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found 
```

It's the same old story, but with 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 this time.  I had the same problem with 2.6.16-gentoo-r3.  Last time around I tried the latest unstable nvidia-kernel, but it would lockup every hour or so.  I don't think I'll try it this time.  

I also tried "nvidia-installer --update" but nvidia-installer does not appear to be on my computer.  

If anyone has anymore good ideas...

----------

## rlittle

emerge -e system didn't help. I'm stumpted.

----------

## huh_dude

I had a find_pci_class problem after kde-meta emerge, the nvidia driver had previously went in ok. To fix I went over the make menuconfig i2o <insert m/board muTiol media chipset version here> and smBus stuff, re-compiled kernel cleaned out the old distfile version links jazz (per upgrading guide), re-pointed /usr/src/<new kernel> --> linux, re-mounted /boot and copied over bzImage, System.map, .config. Emerged the nvidia-kernel 8756 driver, modprobed it, module-updated, #eselect opengl set nvidia. Went straight through, no more prob and kde went up in lights, blazing lights... flames even. Smoking hot flames. 

User didn't have /home directory but root kicked in just fine. I'm not sure what the OS thought had changed, but I left no doubt what the board detected for the card after that.

----------

